# How to fix a barstool?



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey,

I searched but could not find an answer. I have the typical wooden stools that get loose and wobbly all the time. They have screws tha when tightened fix the problem for a short while.

I was wondering if I squirted some glue in the hole and then screwed the screw back in if it woould be a more permanent fix.

If not any good ideas?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Sounds like a bad design. Insufficient holding strength in the screw or joint for the leg.

If you want to try gluing, epoxy would be the strongest. The only problem is if there is not sufficient surface area for the epoxy it could still break in the future.

Another option is gussets. They will be a pain to get the right angle, may look ugly depending on how you shape them, but would be the strongest potential solution.

Another option is to drill from the top of the seat, through the seat and into the leg, then install a big dowel. Will have a similar appearance from the top to a Windsor chair.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Sounds like a bad design. Insufficient holding strength in the screw or joint for the leg.
> 
> If you want to try gluing, epoxy would be the strongest. The only problem is if there is not sufficient surface area for the epoxy it could still break in the future.
> 
> ...


Thanks..I understand what you are saying about the dowel. But with the pocket hole already there wouldn't that weaken it more?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

mengtian said:


> Thanks..I understand what you are saying about the dowel. But with the pocket hole already there wouldn't that weaken it more?


Very hard to say. The pocket hole can be filled with epoxy - or perhaps even better, with a smaller dowel.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dave Paine said:


> Another option is to drill from the top of the seat, through the seat and into the leg, then install a big dowel. Will have a similar appearance from the top to a Windsor chair.


That would be the simplest fix. A ½" dowel would likely be more than adequate. Drill with the legs in place. Cut the dowel a bit short and put a small chamfer on the feed in end. When gluing, make sure you have the upper portion of the mortise with a thin film, as well as the dowel, as the dowel will push the glue down as it gets inserted. You should cut a few grooves in the sides of the dowel to allow glue and air out as it gets installed. 

With the dowel short, cut a plug to cap off the top. Leave them a bit proud, and when dry sand flat to the seat. With the grooves running through, you don't want the grooves showing on the seat.

You do have an alternative method of removing the four legs. Cutting the ends into a tenon, and drilling the holes at the proper angle in the bottom of the seat, insert with glue, and you're done.:yes:









 







.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

If I tip to the right while on barstool, I lean to the left some....


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Bad design. Best chair design uses tapered tenons. Wood tenons in a cross grain situation will always work loose after a season change or two. Like a hammer or axe head that works loose. The wood expands with high humidity and eventually gets permanently pressure set. Then when it's get dryer with lower humidity the wood shrinks and is loose. If the grain is oriented ideally and big humidity swings are avoided chairs can lasts while but parallel skidded tenons will work loose. 
They used to be assembled with hide glue so they could be taken apart and re glued. Wedges can help and need to be put in the right orientation to movement.
Epoxy may get your chair solid but is the worst for future repair if/when it works loose again.
Lee valley sells a "chair doctor" liquid that supposedly expands and stabilizes the tenon.
Good luck.


----------

